# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >  Scuba in Cozumel

## Earl

Great time for Terri and I...weather and water were perfect!  Check out the turtle getting photobombed!

----------


## andynap

Beautiful shot. Did you stay in Cozumel? We did many years ago and like it a lot.

----------


## Earl

Hi Andy...we stayed in Akumal, about an hour south of Cancun.  Took the ferry from Playa de Carmen.

----------


## MIke R

nice.....I used to go there often when Aero de Mexico had a 99 buck RT weekend special out of Houston and we were living down there......loved Isla Mujere

----------


## Earl

Love being away from Cancun...more in my wheelhouse.

----------


## JoshA

Cozumel was some of the most spectacular diving I've done. Towering coral formations. I hope they are still as vibrant now. Your photo looks great.

----------


## Earl

Photos from a pro photographer...tags along and offers to sell photos or videos...awesome camera!

----------


## GramChop

Nice!  What dive operation were you with?  I have many friends in Cozumel and several are in the dive business.

----------


## Earl

Aqua Excursions...operating from the Blue Angel Dive shop.  Great format.  Picked us up from Akumal, took us to ferry at Playa de Carmen to Cozumel, dive boat ride from ferry to Blue Angel, out for 2 dives, lunch at Blue Angel restaurant, dive boat back to ferry, van back to Akumal.

----------


## seasalt

Spectacular shot!  I have great memories from our trip to Cozumel 10 years ago.  Great diving!

----------


## Peter NJ

Earl would love to hear more about your trip what are your thoughts on PDC and Akumal? Beautiful picture

----------


## Earl

Only hit PDC to take the ferry...very commercial place.  When we got to Cozumel, we were picked up by the dive boat at the dock and taken to the dive shack where we got out stuff loaded and headed out.  So...didn't really see very much of Cozumel.  Regarding Akumal, were in the normal resort...ours is named Grand Sirenis Maya Resort.  Great place, awesome rooms, tremendous selection of restaurants...and you dive right from the resort--50-75' was a less than 5 minute boat drive.

----------

